# Your preferred arrow for indoor spot...



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

hey what kind or arrows do you guys prefer to use for indoor spot leagues and what length do you use...

I like the Easton x7 Eclipse arrows, with 2512 shaft, and i shoot them at full shaft length....what about you all?


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i shoot easton fatboys 340 w/80 grain tips at 30 inches


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i shoot gold tip x cutter pro i really dont think it matters what arrows you use last year i was shooting easton X10's yea big price jump and theyre so small but i dont know what really matters.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

easton 2613!!!!
29in arrow:shade:
mini blazers


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I shot the Goldtip 30X Pros last indoor season. Shot them great now I am getting the new Goldtip Triple X Pros for this season shoot be here anytime now!

Jake


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

bowboy0 said:


> I shot the Goldtip 30X Pros last indoor season. Shot them great now I am getting the new Goldtip Triple X Pros for this season shoot be here anytime now!
> 
> Jake


Jake are you done shooting tonight im gonna go out and shoot a little bit more in my dads garage but it was a little cold shooting outside in PA tonight and its actually snow hard now in the picture it was a little but not sure why you cant really see it.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

o i shoot easton 780 ace's. i changed rrows from x-10 for outdoos. they group better than eclipses


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

easton x-7 2613 full lenth nibbs points 4" feathers


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> Jake are you done shooting tonight im gonna go out and shoot a little bit more in my dads garage but it was a little cold shooting outside in PA tonight and its actually snow hard now in the picture it was a little but not sure why you cant really see it.


Not done yet still got a league score to make up then who knows how much more. It is horrible up here still snowing! Got 5in or so so far.

Jake


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I shoot 2315's at 30 inches with 150g tips. I seem to shoot pretty good with them so they must be working. I may get some 2712's though. just to see if they are better.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

my preferred choice is victory x-ringers. i love mine.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

X10s for me. i was thinking about getting some aluminums, but i decided to just stick with my X10s


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> X10s for me. i was thinking about getting some aluminums, but i decided to just stick with my X10s


yea i still have i think 5 x10s left but im not buying no more where theyre gone they were at $350dz when i bought mine last year theyve probably gone up in price since then


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yea i still have i think 5 x10s left but im not buying no more where theyre gone they were at $350dz when i bought mine last year theyve probably gone up in price since then


nope. i got mine in September i think, and they were still 350$ for a dozen shafts


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> nope. i got mine in September i think, and they were still 350$ for a dozen shafts


yea do you really think theyre worth it i want too just buy a couple more so its worth sighting my bow back in for the 5 i have left but not sure if i want too as much as they cost i about cried when i hit them or someone else did on the 3D course


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

you used them for 3D?! wow no wonder you're only down to 5 arrows lol. for target, i think you can't beat 'em (Pro Tours for compound and regular for recurve). for 3D, i don't know. i can see where their speed and weight would be an advantage, but personally, just from a money perspective, i'd rather go with the lighter and cheaper ACEs than with X10s. and also, you can't buy them individually. you can only buy them in a dozen. and if you do get new ones to compliment your current ones, make sure that they're the same c. series.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> you used them for 3D?! wow no wonder you're only down to 5 arrows lol. for target, i think you can't beat 'em (Pro Tours for compound and regular for recurve). for 3D, i don't know. i can see where their speed and weight would be an advantage, but personally, just from a money perspective, i'd rather go with the lighter and cheaper ACEs than with X10s. and also, you can't buy them individually. you can only buy them in a dozen. and if you do get new ones to compliment your current ones, make sure that they're the same c. series.


are you sure when i got my Seven 37 from lancaster archery in august they asked me if i wanted 6 more too make my dozen because since i had 6 left then. so im not so sure about that most places let you buy how many arrows you want as long as they have them instock and dont have too order them.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> are you sure when i got my Seven 37 from lancaster archery in august they asked me if i wanted 6 more too make my dozen because since i had 6 left then. so im not so sure about that most places let you buy how many arrows you want as long as they have them instock and dont have too order them.


well maybe some places might part out sets, but matched dozens are just that: matched. they're all the same c. series, the total weight difference between the heaviest and lightest arrow in the dozen is about 5 grains i believe, maybe less. when getting two different dozens, even if they're the same c. series, one might be heavier than the other because the c. series has a range of about 10 grains. a matched dozen takes twelve arrows that are within a couple grains of each other within the c. series; so one set might be at the heavier end of a given c. series while another set might be at the lighter end. i don't think it's such a big deal for compound, but i know for recurve it's pretty important, at least at the higher levels.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

eclipes 2315's for NAA
and 2712's for NFAA


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> nope. i got mine in September i think, and they were still 350$ for a dozen shafts


yeah all the X-10s ive had were 325 at dealer cost


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have 2312 cobalts with 100 grain points


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i shoot easton cobalts 2613 29 inch arrows 5 inch spin wing feather


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

I shoot x7 eclipse's also


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i shoot easton for indoor. forgot the name of them tho they are 578 grains.


----------



## BowhunterZ6 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Arrows*

I love my gold tip 3555's they shot great and they are light.:teeth:


----------



## PSE_9 (Jan 4, 2009)

i shoot colbolts 2512's i like them


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

2312-NAA
2512 soon to be 2712-NFAA
Arrow Dynamics .395 XLT-3-D
3-18 ACC-FITA


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I am shooting victory x-ringers they work great got some good scores this year


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

For indoors I shoot Easton fatboy 400's w/85 grn. glue in tips


----------



## hoytshooter 11 (Mar 30, 2006)

Easton 26/13's with a 150grs. up front cut to 29 inches.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just got my easton platinum plus arrows so I can't wait to try them for spot shooting.


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

i think fatboy are the best for spot and 3-d


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I shoot gold tip x cutters, but I'd like to get some gold tip tripleX pros for next season.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

I shoot gold tip 30x pro for indoor the highest i've shot was a 60 with them


----------



## xcaskah2x (Jan 13, 2009)

i shoot 2114 easton cobalts. 4 inch vanes.


----------

